# White-out



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

This is a $75,000 beach house that we finished a week or so ago. The HO owns 11 Farm and Fleet stores. We have done many projects for this family over the years. He insisted we use his paint (True Value) The exterior is cedar shakes with pvc trim. The decks are Ipe, interior is all pine beadboard and pine trim enameled white. Floor is Douglas Fir painted white. Custom Douglas Fir doors. We had 136 hours on this building! I didnt take pics untill I laid the final coat on the floor so there is only one interior shot through the front door.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

upnorthmn said:


> This is a $75,000 beach house that we finished a week or so ago. The HO owns 11 Farm and Fleet stores. We have done many projects for this family over the years. He insisted we use his paint (True Value) The exterior is cedar shakes with pvc trim. The decks are Ipe, interior is all pine beadboard and pine trim enameled white. Floor is Douglas Fir painted white. Custom Douglas Fir doors. We had 136 hours on this building! I didnt take pics untill I laid the final coat on the floor so there is only one interior shot through the front door.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something, 75K for what looks like a really nice storage building. Work looks good though.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm a customer who spends to get the best... :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Beach house as in ocean or lake?


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

The beach house is on the premier lake in the area. It is essentially an expensive storage shed. Boating/fishing gear in the summer, skating/sledding gear in the winter. They are tearing down the existing main house and building a whopper starting this fall The money adds up because of all the details. Heated/AC, Composting toilet,hot tub, full stereo system, standing seam roof, $4000.00 front door etc....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

your work looks great. just sad they had the floor painted imo...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

great place to get away....looks GREAT!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Stuff the expence!!!
It looks nice and a nice job done too.

Out of small Acorns... :yes:


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Been meaning to PM you upnorth, Im in PR where are you? Im guessing the 
"beach house is in the Grand Rapids area. Cant build that close to the water in Hubbard county. How about this July in Sept. we are having?
BTW nice job! :thumbup: steve


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

doesn't everyone have a $4000.00 front door? 






:laughing:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's a $4*,000 front door????????????????????????????????????*
are you kiddin me


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

I would assume there was a typo in the price, anyhow I am in MN to and am wondering were this is at! Curiousity is killing me, well not really, but just wondering......


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks very nice!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

I asked the builder about the door. I was corrected in that the 2 exterior doors together totalled $4000.00 They are 3 1/2" thick clear Douglas Fir.
Grand Rapids area is correct.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

upnorthmn said:


> I asked the builder about the door. I was corrected in that the 2 exterior doors together totalled $4000.00 They are 3 1/2" thick clear Douglas Fir.
> Grand Rapids area is correct.


That makes sense!


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

That looks nice a chill place to spend a few days painting. Sometimes a location like that makes the job seem that much more easy.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice job!. Tiny but who cares as long as they hire and pay.:thumbup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks sweet! :thumbsup:


----------

